
We created a “QuoteBot” to get customer feedback to engineers - danielodio
http://blog.armory.io/what-our-customers-are-saying-about-spinnaker/
======
danielodio
Super simple but surprisingly effective. Helps product & engineering
understand what pain customers are expressing.

Happy to detail how we set it up if anyone wants to try it in their org.

